# Guinea Pig making strange noise



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi

I have a female Guinea Pig who is about 5 months old. Over the past couple of days we have been hearing a strange noise coming from one of our pigs. We realised it was coming from our 5 month old pig. The noise is a sneeze which is then followed by what sounds like a duck's quack, we notice this when we pick her up but she is normaly fine in the hutch. Does any one know what this means or is ther something wrong with her?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Might be worth a trip to the vets if she is sneezing


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

She isn't sneezing as such it is mainly when she is picked up, it is only joined with the quacking noise. This only happens now and again, we've only heard this four times since we got her.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

is it a rumbling noise....as this is a unsettled noise when they are unsure of something. if theres any discharge and it is sneezing dont hesitate to get her checked though as g-pigs can suffer from respritory infections and go down hill quickly. if you havent had it health checked may be worth doing so.


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not a rumbling noise. There is no discharge from any part of her it's mainly this weird noise, apart from this she seems bright and alert. I know this may sound daft but the only thing i can make it sound like is a red grouse bird. If you hear the red grouse from this link and hear the type of quack sound this is what it sounds like but on a shorter scale. It is so strange coming from a guinea pig. :

The RSPB: Red grouse


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not unknown for the occasional guinea pig to make a "cheeping" sound like a bird, I have heard it once! Not my guineas here, but worth a look?






Sound familiar?

Regardless, If she were mine, I'd keep a VERY close eye on her, anything else untoward, sneezing, rattly chest, fast breathing, ANYTHING off to vet asap.

If worried, call in morning and make an appointment, vet will just check her over and have a good listen to her lungs etc. Is she eating okay? Just in case she has something lodged in throat, this is not unheard of with guineas, sometimes sharp hay/thistle can cause an issue.

As Sullivan said, guineas can go downhill quickly, so if any doubts, get her looked at


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi
I managed to find a link of the sound my guinea makes, it is quite infrequent but loud when it happens. Is it normal? :confused1:

YouTube - Guinea pig makes a STRANGE noise


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The uploader's comments on that noise is that it is sneezing. It could be allergies but it could be a resp infection...it needs checking out as someone said piggies can go downhill very quickly. You need to see a rodent/exotics vet though. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get her checked out, it sounds like it could be a respiratitory infection, i personally would much rather be safe then sorry


----------

